# newbie: Are my boots too tight? pls reply while I can still return them



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yea, sounds normal. They wont fully fit properly until around 7ish days on snow.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a quad E foot myself. Buy either Burton, 32s, & Solomom. Deeluxe I have no idea. If having trouble sliding foot into that boot, or the pressure points are on sides of foot send back. Hitting toe no problem that just takes time on the mountain as Rotcoddam said.:injured:







:snowboard3:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Kook,

Almost all snowboard boots are roughly a D width. There is actually surprisingly little variation in normal width boots.

Your EEEE will never fit well in a size D in your foot size. That width difference cannot be accommodated by either a heat fit or break in. They will always be too narrow.

Additionally something does not look correct in the photo based on the measurement that you have given. The insert looks to large for what we would expect to see based on your foot measurement. We would expect you to be overhanging the insert by a ~ 1cm. You are within the insert lengthwise in your photo. Could you post photos that show your whole foot on the insert?

It would be best if we could get 3 measurements.

Please measure the insert from straight down the center from toe to heel. 

Please remeasure your foot using this method:
Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Please measure the width of your foot here:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That picture sure looks like it's not wide enough for you.

You can try to look for Salomon dialogue wide, or DC, or thirtytwo boots. I've had luck with Salomon and DC Judge boots.


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Can give Burton Ruler Wide a go, they are for wide footed people and also a great boot!


----------



## Xperienced (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a semi wide foot with a pretty high arch. Get 32 lashed, they aren't that expensive but they are really worth the money. Feels like walking on a cloud after about a few days on the snow.


----------



## kook skywalker (Sep 19, 2015)

thanks folks. I returned those deeluze boots and ordered a pair of size 9 Thirtytwo Groomer FTs. Hope those work out.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

kook skywalker said:


> thanks folks. I returned those deeluze boots and ordered a pair of size 9 Thirtytwo Groomer FTs. Hope those work out.


Looked at Deeluxe boots for a while IMO they are not even D width. Most say 32's run wide. Think you made a better choice. But it is hard to get fitted for snowboard boots online haha :eyetwitch2:







:snowplow:


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keep in mind that the boot will pack out as you ride with it. If it feels like its only slightly narrow, it wont be after a few days of use.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> Keep in mind that the boot will pack out as you ride with it. If it feels like its only slightly narrow, it wont be after a few days of use.


This, I just bought new boots, they are ultra tight. Hurt my feet if I don't constantly move around in them. I know for sure, in 5 days riding, they will fit like magic. Don't worry until you ride them.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

idk so much pain thats its unbearable to be in for more than 30 mins or so in your house sounds like you'll have some problems on the mountain when your feet swell a bit. They should feel like your feet are in a vice but not losing circulation and shit.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> This, I just bought new boots, they are ultra tight. Hurt my feet if I don't constantly move around in them. I know for sure, in 5 days riding, they will fit like magic. Don't worry until you ride them.


My Burton Ion boot had same ultra tight fit.... after 5 days perfect. After 65 days on my Ion's hopping for another 60 this season









:snowboard3:


----------

